# T-Shirt Color Vote



## Chris (Jun 29, 2005)

Pick your favorite.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 29, 2005)

Tough choice between silver and dark grey.
I chose dark grey.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2005)

I like the dark grey myself, but I think the silver might stand out a bit more and be a little more eye-catching than the dark, yet not so in your face as the white.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 29, 2005)

Silver  .


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2005)

Silver all the way, still more subtle than white, while standing out more than the dark grey. werd.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Silver  .



Front only. I priced the back with the tour-date-style stuff, and it would end up being about $20-25 apiece since it's a ton more lettering. I think more people would be able to buy in if they're cheaper, know what I mean?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 29, 2005)

Silver for me too.


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> Front only. I priced the back with the tour-date-style stuff, and it would end up being about $20-25 apiece since it's a ton more lettering. I think more people would be able to buy in if they're cheaper, know what I mean?


Yeah, that gets my vote as well.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 29, 2005)

I voted for dark grey. I like that look. Espcially like #4 pic up there. LOL


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 29, 2005)

Nothing on the back? White is cool..


----------



## kman (Jun 29, 2005)

Im going with dark gray.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 29, 2005)

Could we also get white t's with black lettering or would that raise the price too?

I voted silver!


----------



## jski7 (Jun 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> Front only. I priced the back with the tour-date-style stuff, and it would end up being about $20-25 apiece since it's a ton more lettering. I think more people would be able to buy in if they're cheaper, know what I mean?


Dammit ! You caught me . I tried like hell to edit that quickly after I read the *UPDATE* in the other thread . At least no one else knows I'm a dumbass or what the hell we're talking about  . Did you catch the one about the panties too (I didn't realize it was a manequin) ? And you call HB'r a ninja bastard ....


----------



## BCrowell (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver's got my vote....

...oh yeah, my wife wants to know how much for the "drew sucks" thongs!!


----------



## macalpine88 (Jun 30, 2005)

+1 on silver


----------



## darren (Jun 30, 2005)

I like the silver, but it might be a tad more expensive because the printer will generally have to lay down a hit of white first for the silver to show against the black.

The extra cost for printing on the back isn't because of the amount of lettering. It's the setup charges for making the screens, the extra drying time involved, etc. that pump the unit cost up significantly.


----------



## Guitarist4JC (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver I think shows up and looks better


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver for me too! (but wouldn't say no to the White either)

The Grey just doesn't stand out enough.


----------



## Drew (Jun 30, 2005)

no votes for the bikini?


----------



## Sepsis (Jun 30, 2005)

I like the silver as well.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 30, 2005)

Dark Grey


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like silver's getting the nod. 

I'll talk to Drew this weekend, and will start collecting money asap. I'll try and get it all sorted out before Sunday.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jul 1, 2005)

Does that mean you'll need the money by sunday? I'm broke and I don't get paid till next friday


----------



## jim777 (Jul 1, 2005)

silvah


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll be out of town the weekend, Chris, for the fourth and mor my little sister's 21st - I'll be answering my cell however, and while there's a good chance I may be drunk, I suppose that's not unusual...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2005)

Silver's good. Too bad about the tour stuff though, but I understand.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey Chris !

What's the exact up to date situation as far as the T-Shirts go now ?

How much will it be for one Large including the extra for postage to the UK please and when do you need the money by ?
Is Paypal OK to pay by ?

Thanks......Dave


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 2, 2005)

Silver! grey is a very close second. The panties rock! I think you should do some womens panties for our girls. A big "7" on the front and the sevenstring.org logo on the back,,,well providing they aren't "G" string. At any rate if thong style, we could start a revolution and call them "B string" panties.....

~A


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jul 3, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> ,,,well providing they aren't "G" string. At any rate if thong style, we could start a revolution and call them "B string" panties.....
> 
> ~A


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2005)

Silver it is - unsticking and posting new thread for orders.


----------

